# V-Brake Bowdenzug reisst beim Lenkerdrehen raus



## negativ (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich war mit meiner Tochter (5) unterwegs und hörte plötzlich wie das Hinterrad blockiert. Ich wunderte mich, weil sie das selten macht. Sie kam dann und sagte, die vordere Bremse ginge nicht. 

Tatsächlich hatte es de Bowdenzughaltebügel aufgebogen (sh.Bild). Komisch das. Wieder zugebogen und weiter ging es.

Jetzt weiss ich wie das passiert. Wenn der Lenker verdreht wird kann man soviel Druck auf den Bowdenzug ausüben, dass es ihn aus dem Bügel reisst. Das ist natürlich suboptimal .

Kennt ihr das? Was kann man da tun?


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Juni 2015)

Evtl. solltest du das Rad mal richtig rum drehen! Die V- Brakes zeigen in der Regel nach vorn.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass deine Tochter so durch die Gegend fährt!
Es gibt nur eine Lösungsmöglichkeit: einen längeren Außen und Innenzug zu montieren,
damit dürfte sich das Problem dann erledigt haben.
Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## negativ (11. Juni 2015)

Ist schon klar. Gefahren wird immer mit V-Brake nach vorne. Beim abstellen, rumtragen etc passiert es aber offensichtlich regelmässig, dass sich der Lenker nach hinten dreht und durch den Hebel der Bügel aufgebogen wird. 

Löst den ein längerer Außen/Innenzug das Problem wirklich? Sie dreht den Lenker dann 1x mehr rum und schon passiert es wieder.


----------



## KIV (11. Juni 2015)

Hey Sabine,
ich glaube, Du hast das Bild in Kombination mit der Fragestellung falsch verstanden.
Der TE meinte glaube ich, dass beim Verdrehen des Lenkers der Zug ausgehakt werden kann. Das kann ja zum Beispiel passieren, wenn das Rad umkippt und vom Kind der Lenker in Fahrtrichtung zurück gedreht werden soll und dann aus Versehen in die falsche Richtung gedreht wird.

Ich sehe die Problematik zwar als extreme Ausnahme an, aber man könnte folgendes machen:
Den Zug mit der Schraube am Bremsgriff strammer einstellen, so dass nicht genug Spiel zum Aushaken da ist.
Vermutlich verbessert sich dadurch auch die Bremsleistung etwas.
Alternativ kann man den Zug bestimmt mit nem Kabelbinder (in Form einer 8 vor und hinter der Klemmung von unten um den Zug) sichern, dann ist aber ein werkzeugloser Radwechsel mit aufgepumptem Reifen nicht möglich. Aber das ist ggf verzichtbar.

VG,
Stefan


----------



## negativ (11. Juni 2015)

Hey Stefan,

du hast den TE falsch verstanden. Nicht das Aushaken ist das Problem! Meine Tochter dreht z.B. am Lenker  damit vorne auch vorne ist. Dem Lenker ist dabei prinzipiell egal in welche Richtung er gedreht wird. Dreht man ihn z.B. dreimal um 3x360 Grad passt es auch wieder. Allerdings haben sich dann die Bowdenzüge auch 3x um den Lenker gewickelt. Sie erzeugen dann soviel Zug, dass es den Bügel der V-Brake aufdrückt und das Führungsröhrchen einfach so durchrutscht, weil der Bügel aufgedrückt wird. Da hilft dann auch wieder einfädeln nichts. Der Bügel hält dann nicht mehr. 

Ich fürchte, wenn dass ein paarmal passiert, ist er hin.

Grüsse

Wolfgang


----------



## Wayne_ (11. Juni 2015)

hol dir so nen Steuersatz mit Lenkeranschlag.


----------



## negativ (11. Juni 2015)

Das wäre sicher eine Lösung. Aber andere, auch ich früher, kamen doch auch so zurecht. 

Stellen wir uns einfach brezlig an, weil wir das Rad überdrehen?
Oder ist es das was Sabine meinte, einfach längere Züge verwenden? 

Wenn sich die Züge um den Lenker wickeln, muss das doch nicht automatisch bedeuten, dass sich die Bremse festzieht. Oder?

.


----------



## KIV (11. Juni 2015)

Kann es sein, dass Eure Züge schon zu lang sind und deshalb so fleißig am Lenker gekurbelt werden kann..?
Wir hatten das Problem noch nie. Ich vermute, das Töchterlein hat mit Gewalt versucht, den umgedrehten Lenker in Fahrtrichtung zu drehen. Das geht bei uns garnicht, der maximale Einschlag ist bei ca. 110 Grad und ich war auch noch nie ein Fan von 'Wäscheleinen' am Fahrrad... 

Den Steuersatz gibts von Trickstuff und der kostet über 100 Tacken. Kennt jemand noch günstigere Anbieter..?

Alternativ kannste vllt so einen Lenkereinschlagbegrenzer kaufen, wie man ihn am Hollandrad für Zweibeinständer verwendet. Den hässlichen Schutzblechhalter haste ja auch schon montiert... 
Ansonsten könntest Du das Schutzblech vielleicht noch etwas höher setzen, damit es nicht unterm Unterrohr durchpasst.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (11. Juni 2015)

Ach. Pfffh ...


----------



## negativ (11. Juni 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du deiner Tochter erklären daß das Fahrrad kein BMX ist !?



Also, wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist es mir selber passiert, einfach das Fahrrad in den Keller getragen und abgestellt. Nix mit dem Lenker gemacht. Ich sah dann, dass der Zug stark unter Spannung steht und sah auch, dass der Bügel schon etwas offen war.

Ich trage regelmässig die verschiedenen Fahrräder (6 Stück) mit allen möglichen Bremsen in den Keller. Warum es ausgerechnet jetzt mit diesem Rad passiert ist mir unklar. Das Schlimme ist, man merkt es nicht.



KIV schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Eure Züge schon zu lang sind und deshalb so fleißig am Lenker gekurbelt werden kann..?


Kann sein, mal gucken.


KIV schrieb:


> Den hässlichen Schutzblechhalter haste ja auch schon montiert...
> .



Den habe ich extra schwarz gespritzt. Sie braucht Schutzbleche, wenn sie im langen Kleid in den Kindergarten fahren muss. Wenn nicht, kriege ich Ärger wegen des Zierstreifens von höchster Stelle.


----------



## Toolkid (11. Juni 2015)

Montiere einen Lenkungsdämpfer z. B. von Hebie. Der verhindert dass der Lenker komplett umschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (11. Juni 2015)

Das Teil meinte ich auch, danke für den korrekten Begriff!



KIV schrieb:


> Alternativ kannste vllt so einen Lenkereinschlagbegrenzer kaufen, wie man ihn am Hollandrad für Zweibeinständer verwendet.



Sieht an dem schönen Rad aber echt fieß aus...


----------



## negativ (11. Juni 2015)

Das ist wohl war. Ausserdem kürze ich doch nicht extra die Sattelstütze, lasse Luft ab , u.s.w. damit das Fahrrad leichter wird, um mir dann über so ein hässliches Teil das Gewicht wieder zu holen.

Ich werde mir die Sache erstmal genau angucken. Es muss doch einen Grund geben, warum es gerade bei diesem Rad pressiert.

Andererseits, wenn trotz sorgfalt die Bremse immer nicht geht, dann muss es wohl so  ein Dämpfer werden.


----------



## KIV (11. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir das Foto nochmal angesehen. Wenn Du den Schaltzug kürzt, wird dadurch der Lenkeinschlag doch begrenzt. In die andere Richtung ggf über den Zug für die Hinterradbremse. Ich denke, dass beide Züge deutlich kürzer sein könnten...


----------



## negativ (11. Juni 2015)

Der Bremszug ist es nicht. Die Veepipe stößt an den Rahmen und verbiegt dann den Bügel. Das erklärt auch, warum es bei meinen anderen Fahrrädern nicht auftritt.

Bei meinen 2. Bild DSC_0108.jpg ist schön zu sehen, wie die Veepipe kurz vor dem Rahmen ist. Der Bügel wird dann durch den Hebel der Veepipe verbogen.

Was kann man da machen? Gibt es kürzere Veepipes oder welche mit anderer Form?

Oder die "Wäscheleinen" kürzen, so dass man den Lenker nicht mehr soweit zurück drehen kann?

Ich sehe gerade, KIV schrieb schon davon.


----------



## _PETE_ (11. Juni 2015)

Es gibt flexible Pipes:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=3312


----------



## negativ (11. Juni 2015)

Das ist ja mal ein Tip! Funktionieren die flexible pipes auch?

Wie kürzt man den Bremszüge, einfach Innen und Aussenzug einzeln mit einer Kombizange kürzen? Kann es da nicht passieren, dass der Aussenzug zusammengekniffen wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (11. Juni 2015)

Im besten Falle nimmt man eine Bowdenzugzange. Dann hält sich das Zusammendrücken in Grenzen.  Falls es Überstand gibt einfach mit einer Schüsselfeile glattfeilen. Mit der Kombizange braucht man viel mehr Kraft und quetscht mMn. auch den bowdenzug zu sehr. 

Warum sollten die Flexiblen nicht funktionieren? Ich habe hier welche liegen, aber nicht gebaut, da wir keine Bikes mit v-brake haben.


----------



## Taurus1 (11. Juni 2015)

Es gibt extra Zangen, um Aussenhuellen zu kuerzen.
Es geht aber auch mit einem guten Seitenschneider. Danach die Schnittstelle begutachten, wenn sie plattgedrueckt ist, solange mit einem Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher drin rumpuhlen, bis wieder rund.


----------



## negativ (12. Juni 2015)

Okay, dann also erstmal die Flexipipe bestellen, dann Bremszüge kürzen. 

Kann man noch mehr machen z.B. andere Bremse oder V-Brake mit kurzen Armen? Ich denke etwas weniger Bremskraft vorne ist eher kein Problem.


----------



## Toolkid (12. Juni 2015)

negativ schrieb:


> Das ist wohl war. Ausserdem kürze ich doch nicht extra die Sattelstütze, lasse Luft ab , u.s.w. damit das Fahrrad leichter wird, um mir dann über so ein hässliches Teil das Gewicht wieder zu holen...


Wenn du unbedingt Gewicht sparen willst, schmeiß als erstes mal den Seitenständer runter.


----------



## negativ (12. Juni 2015)

180g könnte ich sparen. Aber dann müsste sie das Fahrrad im Kindergarten zu den "Babyfahrrädern" in den Radständer stellen. 

Die Prio sind bei uns verschieden verteilt.

Kaum hatte ich ihr die Xpedo Traverse 3 drangebaut, schon wollte sie auch so _schöne _Reflexstreifen wie unsere Stadtschlampe haben.


----------



## _PETE_ (12. Juni 2015)

@negativ 

Wenn die Minis am Reifen vorbeikommen, könntest Du das auch versuchen. Dann könntest Du aber auch ne Magura HSxx oder eine Wendler Starbike verbauen. 
Muss aber mMn. nicht sein, wenn Du mit der Bremse zufrieden bist. Alles was Du willst ist doch entweder den Anschlag minimieren oder den Hebel eliminieren, der dazu führt, dass die Pipe ausgehangen wird. 

Also wenn Du mit der Bremse zufrieden bist, würde ich die Tipps hier erstmal befolgen. 
BTW: Du hast auch eine PN.


----------



## trolliver (12. Juni 2015)

negativ schrieb:


> ...lasse Luft ab , u.s.w. damit das Fahrrad leichter wird...



You made my day...   ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen!

Bei keinem unserer Räder läßt sich das Vorderrad so weit zurückdrehen. Eben wegen der Bowdenzüge. Also wäre ich auch für's Kürzen. Eine Bowdenzugzange ist nicht so wahnsinnig teuer, erleichtert das Leben aber ungemein. Bei Knipex heißt das Ding Drahtseilschere, die würde ich favorisieren. Topeak und Shimano sind zu teuer für das, was sie bieten. Dann kann man auch eine billige aus der Bucht nehmen.

Ein Seitenschneider tut's zwar auch, oft flucht man aber wegen der ausgefransten Seil- oder Hüllenenden. Und dem Seitenschneider tun manche Hüllen auch nicht gut.

Oliver


----------



## _PETE_ (12. Juni 2015)

Die Knippex (die ich kenne) wären mir zu teuer.
Ich habe 3 solcher Schneider/Zangen.
Eine Point für 15EUR Die hat über 7 Jahre den Dienst gemacht (und tut ihn immer noch) und ist recht massiv für den Preis.
Eine Tacx für 25EUR, die ist ziemlich klein für den Preis, die benutze ich fast nie.
Eine Park Tool CN10 für knapp 24 EUR. Das ding ist echt Massiv und schneidet mit der geringsten Handkraft. Dazu kann man mit der Zange auch gleich die Quetschhülsen zusammendrücken usw.
Also P/L würde ich sagen ist die Park Tool am besten.


----------



## trolliver (12. Juni 2015)

Ah ja. Meine ist schon 20 Jahre alt, doch das Modell scheint's nicht mehr zu geben. War mal recht teuer, aber schneidet auch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Juni 2015)

Was ein Aufriss wegen so einem kleinen Problem!
Der Lenkungsbegrenzer wiegt wirklich nicht viel, hilft aber viel.
Ich glaube die Schutzblechhalter wiegen 3x mehr.
und wenn man schon keine Ahnung hat, wie man einen Zug kürzt, ist das wohl die beste Lösung!
Ist aber nur meine pers. Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (12. Juni 2015)

Alles was wir hier schreiben ist persönliche Meinung. Und was man nicht kann, kann man ja noch lernen. Finde ich nicht schlimm, sich drei Seiten darüber auszutauschen.

Oliver


----------



## negativ (12. Juni 2015)

Hast ja recht, das Problem ist klein und ich habe keine Ahnung, bzw. kann bestimmt mit vielen hier nicht mithalten was die Schrauberei betrifft.

Das Problem Bremse geht plötzlich nicht könnte aber schnell mal ganz massiv werden. Und dafür möchte ich eine schöne Lösung welche ich auch mit meinen Mitteln realisieren kann.

Ich freue mich, wenn ich hier Tips bekomme und etwas dazu lerne. Auch, wenn man nicht soviel Ahnung hat, kann es Spass machen am Rad zu basteln.

Und ja, ich konnte auch nicht einschätzen, was so ein Lenkungsbegrenzer bringt, ober mehr stört oder tatsächlich hilft. Wenn alles anderer nicht zum Ziel führt, dann wird es nicht am Gewicht dieses Teiles scheitern.

Gibt es im übringen alternativen zu den zugegeben hässlichen Schutzblechhaltern? Schutzblech bei entsprechenden Wetter ist Pflicht, damit die Kleine durch Pfützen fahren kann und ich sie trotzdem im Kindergarten abgeben kann.


----------



## trolliver (12. Juni 2015)

Ich habe Philipp Chromoplastics von Bleumels SKS verbaut. Die sind super leicht, nur die Streben aus Edelstahl sind schwer. Daher habe ich die durch Carbonstäbe aus dem Bastelzubehör für 2 Euro pro Meter ersetzt, die sich mit dem Seitenschneider oder einer Säge kürzen lassen. Klappt super und sieht gut aus, er fährt seit zwei Jahren damit.

Hinten hat er gar keine Streben, da das Schutzblech über den Rahmen und den Gepäckträger befestigt ist.

Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (18. Juni 2015)

Ich halte selbst nicht soviel von Lenkanschlagsbegrenzern. Gab da so Faelle von Stuerzen, bei denen ein Lenkerende dann "starr" nach oben stand und fuer unschoene Schmerzen im Bauchraum sorgte. Das ist aber eine schon oft gefuehrte Diskussion, die ich hier nicht erneut lostreten will.

Am einfachsten ist wahrscheinlich die Idee mit der Flexpipe. Und Zuege kuerzen, auch mit Seitenschneider, ist echt kein Problem. Mit einer Ahle oder einem Kreuzschlitz bekommst du auch die abgeschnittene Aussenhuelle wieder rund.
Oder laesst das fuer einen Fuenfer im Laden machen.

Keine Ahnung haben ist nicht schlimm, Ahnung nicht weitergeben schon. Ich habe auch die meisten Sachen erst durch fragen und lesen hier im Forum gelernt.


----------



## negativ (9. Juli 2015)

So, die beiden Bremszüge habe ich gewechselt und die Flexpipes eingebaut. Dank hierfür an _PETE_ .

Der Lenker lässt sich jetzt immernoch um 180Grad drehen, es gibt, dank kürzerer Bremszüge aber schon ab ca. 100Grad einen Widerstand. Bei 180 verbiegt sich die Flexpipe, aber die Halterung der Pipe nimmt keinen Schaden. Das Problem ist also gelöst und mehr als das, weil jetzt schicke weisse Züge dran sind.

Die Feder im Zug der Vorderbremse (Powermodulator) konnte ich nicht mehr verwenden, aber meine Kleine kommt gut zurecht. Sie bremst fast nur mit der Vorderbremse, vielleicht, weil der rechte Griff wegen der Schaltung etwas dicker ist?

Der Bremszug wird noch ersetzt und die Endhüllen kommen auch noch dran. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/_pete_.190296/


----------



## negativ (9. Juli 2015)

Anbei 2 Bilder.


----------



## _PETE_ (9. Juli 2015)

Schön, dass alles passt und die Flexpipes endlich Verwendung gefunden haben


----------



## negativ (9. Juli 2015)

Der Schaltzug ist jetzt auch in weiss, sieht echt schick aus.Die Feder in der SRAM Gripshift habe ich auch etwas zusammengedrückt. Es schaltet sich jetzt viel einfacher. Ich hoffe, dass sie jetzt auch beim Fahren schalten kann.


----------



## Taurus1 (10. Juli 2015)

Passt doch, und sieht auch noch gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## negativ (10. Juli 2015)

Ja jetzt ganz in weiss sieht es schon schick aus, sieht man auch nicht so oft. Allerdings musste ich für ihr Kindergartenabschlussfestkleid dann doch das hintere Schutzblech dran bauen .  

Ich kaufte ihr extra ein Radshirt von Engelbert Strauss, aber sie zieht nunmal lieber Kleider an.

Mit der Gripshift kommt sie leider noch nicht klar. Im Stand kann sie schalten, aber beim Fahren geht es noch zu schwer.


----------



## trolliver (10. Juli 2015)

Welchen Gripshift hat sie denn? Mir wurde hier seinerzeit geholfen, als ich zunächst den MRX montiert hatte und für zu schwergängig befand. Der MRX Pro für fast das gleiche Geld (um 10 Euro) war dann deutlich leichter zu bedienen.

Oliver


----------



## negativ (10. Juli 2015)

Ich habe den MRX drangebaut. MRX Pro für 7 Gang habe ich nicht gefunden. Der MRX geht schonmal besser als der Shimano, ist griffiger. Ich glaube aber, dass der Umfang noch zu gross ist, sie kann das Teil nicht mit den Fingern umschliessen. 
Hochschalten geht, nachdem ich die Feder im GripShift bearbeitet hatte, für mich superleicht. Beim Runterschalten muss sie ja noch die Feder von der Schaltung überwinden. Das schafft sie nur mit Anstrengung im Stehen.

Kommt noch dazu, dass es offensichtlich nicht so einfach ist, beim Fahren mal eben so so eine anstrengende Tätigkeit wie schalten durchzuführen.


----------



## trolliver (10. Juli 2015)

Ach, 7-Gang... hatte ich nicht auf'm Schirm. Dann heißt es wohl warten, bis die kleinen Fingerchen das Ding gedreht kriegen... Das geht so schnell!

Als bei mir der MRX Pro ankam und ich ihn trocken drehte, wollte ich ihn übrigens gleich zurückschicken, so schwergängig war der. Doch verbaut, also unter Spannung war der Unterschied deutlich spürbar. Aber deswegen auf 8-fach gehen?

Philipp hat von Anfang an - vor allem am Anfang, inzwischen ist er faul - fleißig geschaltet. Nur Radfahren ist wohl langweilig.

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (10. Juli 2015)

Hm, SRAM listet den MRX Pro auch in 7-fach, nur Händler finden sich nicht. Über Ebay aus GB habe ich einen gefunden: klick.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (11. Juli 2015)

8fach MRX Pro geht auch für 7fach zu nutzen. Der Unterschied in der Schrittweite ist vernachlässigbar gering. Der letzte Gang am Griff ist nicht schaltbar, klar.

Ella hat in Richtung "Zug/Seil einholen" auch noch etwas Schaltprobleme. Da sie aber ein inverses Schaltwerk hat, gehts beim wichtigen Runterschalten zügig voran. Beim Hochschalten ist ja mehr Zeit, und inzwischen bekommt sie das auch hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## negativ (11. Juli 2015)

Schöne r wäre schön, wenn sie auf die großen Kränze schalten könnte.  Mal sehen. 
Eben ist sie auf Schotter gestürzt und ich bald drauf.  Notbremsung und mein Hinterrad ging  schon hoch. Ohne meinen kleinen im. Kindersitz hätte ich mich bestimmt überschlagen. Auch gut,dass er angeschnallt war, sonst hätte ich ihn vielleicht über mich fliegen sehen.
,


----------



## trolliver (12. Juli 2015)

Scheint ja glimpflich abgelaufen zu sein, mit Schreck in den Gliedern... den spürt man u.U. abends noch.  Ist da jemand zu dicht aufgefahren? ;-))

Kindersitz habe ich mir für die zweite (2J.) jetzt auch noch besorgt. Irgendwie glaube ich, gefällt ihr das, mehr zu sehen als aus der Froschperspektive. Außerdem wird sie deutlich später mobil als Philipp, das merkt man jetzt schon. Angeschnallt im Kindersitz... das macht man doch immer, oder? Bei unserer gibt's eher das Problem, daß sie sich selbst abschnallt, ist schon mehrfach vorgekommen, sowohl im Hänger als auch im Auto.

8fach mit 7fach nutzen... da habe ich schlechte Erfahrung mit. Ging da allerdings um Lenkerendschalthebel, also Rennradhebel. Vielleicht sind die nicht so verzeihend wie Drehgriffe. Ansonsten bin ich ein totaler Fan von diesen Schaltern, sie setzen allerdings einen klassischen Trainingsbügel (oder natürlich Rennlenker) voraus, den heute kein Mensch mehr fährt.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (12. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr noch ganz andere Geschichten: 9fach STI mit 8fach Ritzel. 10fach Campa Ergo mit 9fach Shimano... Da geht eine ganze Menge. Und ich bin bzgl. Funktionalität bekanntermaßen ziemlich pingelig. 

LESH fährt man doch in erster Linie am Auflieger. An der Triathlonmaschine.  Obwohl, mit der zunehmenden Elektrifizierung ist das nun auch schon wieder überholt. Inzwischen ist Schalten (und teils sogar Bremsen) im Liegen wie in aufrechterer Haltung möglich.


----------



## trolliver (12. Juli 2015)

Ja, am Liegerad hatte ich die auch. Am Reiserad und Mountainbike war ich der einzige (neben der jeweiligen Freundin...  ) weit und breit, der das in der Kombi fuhr (Reiseräder mit Rennlenker gab's häufiger mit Lenkerendschalthebeln). Da gab es sowohl interessierte als auch abschätzige Blicke, doch ich finde die ergonomisch immer noch super. Runterschalten über mehrere Gänge mit dem kleinen Finger, rauf über mehrere Gänge mit dem Handballen. Hand immer am Lenker, bremsfähig. Da kommt kein STI mit.

Du hast doch mit den Distanzringen gearbeitet, oder? Sonst gab's da noch Tricksereien mit der Klemmung vom Seilzug u.dgl., doch das ist mir alles zu haarig und aufwendig. Dann lieber ohne Index. Kann man beim LESH ja auch ausschalten. 

Oliver


----------



## negativ (13. Juli 2015)

trolliver schrieb:


> Scheint ja glimpflich abgelaufen zu sein, mit Schreck in den Gliedern... den spürt man u.U. abends noch.  Ist da jemand zu dicht aufgefahren? ;-))
> Oliver



Ja hätte schlimmer kommen können. z.B. Ich fahre über das am Boden liegende Mädel und der Bub fliegt aus dem Kindersitz. Er befreit sich schon gerne mal aus den Gurten. Ist jetzt schon der 2. Unfall innerhalb kurzer Zeit, welcher nochmal gut gegangen ist. Was kann man machen, damit nichts schlimmeres passiert?

Die Kleine fuhr auf sandigen Grund Schlangenlinien. Es sah garnichtmal schlimm aus. Der Sturz hat uns beide überrascht. Sie hat von Schwalbe die Shredda trauf. Ansich ein prima Reifen, man sieht richtig, wie leicht er rollt. Ich frage mich aber, ob sie auch mit dem Black Jack gefallen wäre. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der nicht so leicht auf der sandigen (gröberer Sand auf festem Boden) Boden weggerutscht wäre.


----------



## trolliver (13. Juli 2015)

Irgendwann bzw. auf irgendeinem Grund rutscht jeder Reifen weg. Das müssen die Kinder schmerzvoll erfahren, führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Als Erwachsener kann man nur versuchen, immer aufmerksam zu sein - und anschließend Trost spenden. Von daher ist alles richtig gelaufen. Ob es knapp war, interessiert später keinen mehr, aber die Kleine hat was gelernt.

Oliver


----------



## track94 (13. Juli 2015)

Kinder sind halt nicht so aufmerksam und ob ein anderer Reifen geholfen hätte.....
Mein Hansguckindieluft hat es schon mehrmals geschafft gegen einen ,gut kenntlich gemachten, Begrenzungspfahl zu fahren obwohl ich ihn ,nach der ersten Kollision,nun immer darauf aufmerksam mache.
Und wir fahren jeden Tag daran vorbei ;-)

Ich habe daraus gelernt , dass ich immer ein kleines Stück voraus fahre


----------



## Taurus1 (13. Juli 2015)

Bisschen Sand auf festem Boden, da rutscht jeder Reifen irgendwann. Stollen eher fueher als spaeter, genauso wie bei nassem Teer.
Kann mir noch vorstellen, dass in der Situation gutter Grip mit nem Big Apple mit wenig Luftdruck zu erreichen waere, wegen der grossen Aufstandsflaeche. Mit denen kommt man auch im torckenen Gelaende noch erstaunlich weit.


----------



## negativ (13. Juli 2015)

Na dann ist doch der Shredda an sich nicht schlecht. Keine Stollen 2'' und vorne war auch wenig Druck drauf. Bei Nassem Teer klebt der Shredda auf der Strasse.

Sie kann einfach schon zu gut fahren, dass sie übermütig wird aber noch nicht so gut, dass es nicht weh tut. 5 Minuten nach dem Sturz lag sie wieder auf der Nase. Die Übung diesmal: Einhändig auf Kopfsteinpflaster ist  nicht so einfach wie auf Asphalt. Sonntag gab es aber eine Auszeit, sie wollte in den Anhänger, was ich auch gestattete.

Ich lasse sie lieber vor mir fahren, da kann ich sie besser Steuern. Sie träumt immer beim Radfahren singt und guckt in die Luft.


----------



## Y_G (13. Juli 2015)

ich fahre auch lieber hinterher, dann kann ich sehen was los ist und noch rufen. Meine Augen im Hinterkopf sind immer vom Helm verdeckt  Ohne Sturz wird kein Kind Fahrradfahren lernen. Wer von uns ist denn nicht schon mal richtig Abgestiegen? Ohne Erfahrung können Sie auch die Grenzen auch nicht abschätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanteandi (13. Juli 2015)

... mach ne Cantibremse ans Vorderrad (BESTE LÖSUNG)  - das Problem mit den V-Brakes an `Kinderrädern` kenne ich gut - da wird hingefallen	der Lenker wieder `gerade ` gedreht auch mal in die verkehrte Richtung und schon ist die Bremse (Zuggegenhalter) aufgebogen !

Dann gehts ohne Vorderradbremse weiter ... !


... für mich gehören V-Brakes nicht an Kinderräder !!!

Grüsse  a.w.


----------



## Y_G (13. Juli 2015)

kann ich jetzt nicht so bestätigen, haben am 16"/20"/24" V-Brakes dran und bisher noch keine solchen Probleme... Cantis brauchen doch schon deutlich mehr Kraft um die gleiche Bremswirkung zu erzielen...


----------



## negativ (13. Juli 2015)

Wegen der V-Brake ist sie - bisher - nicht gestürzt. Sie bremst auch fast nur das Vorderrad, hätte also schon Gelegenheit zum Stürzen gehabt. Ich rede immer, bremse mit beiden Bremsen, aber es hilft nicht wirklich. Ich vemute, wenn sie vor Schreck mal kräftig bremst, fliegt sie über das Rad.

Nebenbei: Ihre Freundin hatte mal zu stark vorne gebremst und kam dann mit dem Bauch auf  dem Lenker zu liegen. Hände und Füsse in der Luft. So ist sie noch ein paar Meter gerollt, hatte aber das Rad nicht mehr so richtig im Griff und viel letztlich doch noch um.


----------



## trolliver (13. Juli 2015)

Ich würde auch gern immer hinter Philipp fahren, aber das schaff' ich nicht. Wenn er auf der Straße fahren muß, weil kein Fußweg vorhanden ist, dann schon, aber sonst? Obwohl er wirklich gern schnell fährt, ständig Wettrennen etc., meist drömelt er so sehr, daß ich das nicht aushalte und mir einrede, indem ich vorweg fahre, fährt er immerhin noch 12km/h... Ich falle da fast vom Rad.

Daß er zu gut fährt und daher übermütig ist, kennen wir, seit er mit 2 1/2 Rad fahren gelernt hat. Sofort aus dem Sattel, immer schon Vollbremsungen, mit einer Hand, Schlangenlinie, Berge runter voll karacho etc. Gestürzt schon länger nicht mehr, aber meist eher, weil er drömelig war, nicht übermütig. Und mit V-Brakes kommt er bestens klar, gab nie irgendwelche Probleme.

Cantis würde ich einem Kind nicht anschrauben. Ich habe selbst gerade welche an einem alten Reiserad, das ich nach langer Zeit wieder fertig gemacht habe. Boah, das ist ein Unterschied! Wirklich deutlich schwergängiger, das hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.

Oliver

Oliver


----------



## negativ (14. Juli 2015)

Bei uns gibt es auch 2 Modi. 
1. irre schnell fahren, so dass ich schon vom zugucken Angst habe.
2. fast einschlafen beim radeln. Ich schiebe dann oft, damit ihr bewusst wird wie langsam sie ist. Andererseits muss man das Fahrrad schon gut beherschen, wenn man ohne sichtbare Anstrenung praktisch auf der Stelle stehen kann ohne umzufallen.

In beiden Fällen gilt: nicht vorausschauend fahren, das könnte ja ablenken. Vor uneinsichtigen Stellen bremsen ist eh quatsch, da kam doch noch nie jemand.

Trotzdem staune ich wie sie so fährt zwischen Strassenbahnschienen inklusive Strassenbahnen, massenweise unkontrollierten Fussgängen, parkenden und fahrenden Autos zurechtkommt. Das alles garniert mit mehr oder weniger hohen Bordsteinkanten.


----------



## trolliver (14. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube, die sollten sich mal kennenlernen.  Die Mädchen sonst in Philipps Umgebung fahren... hm... mädchenhaft (wegduck), auch seine Cousine mit ihrem Beinn20. Philipp fährt überall, egal wie eng das da ist. Und wir haben eine Wette laufen: 5 sec stehen auf dem Rad ohne Umfallen gibt 5 Euro. Haben wir schon beim Freischwimmer so gehandhabt, den hat er dann mit Ansage gemacht (vorher im Becken immer nur geplanscht...).

Oliver


----------

